# need help



## bradger (Jun 20, 2020)

doing some cleaning i came across some knives, i have been thinking of bringing along my own good knives on vacation, i have recently bought a knife role bag and looking to fill, any way i need help identifying theses two knives.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks to me like a big chefs knife on top and a boning knife on the bottom


----------



## Gecko10 (Jun 20, 2020)

bradger said:


> doing some cleaning i came across some knives, i have been thinking of bringing along my own good knives on vacation, i have recently bought a knife role bag and looking to fill, any way i need help identifying theses two knives.
> View attachment 450201


The smaller one is probably a boning knife.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2020)

Yep, Chef's knife and a very well used Boning knife that has seen thousands of passes on a sharpening steel or hand held stone, Dad had one...JJ


----------



## old sarge (Jun 20, 2020)

The top knife is an EKCO Flint Arrowhead and the lower knife has had it's profile changed for some reason; may have been changed to a fillet knife.  If you can get them sharp do so and include in your roll.


----------



## bradger (Jun 20, 2020)

already sharpened the chefs made a lot better, other one still needs sharping, i have a chiefs knife, this one is smaller which could be useful.


----------



## bradger (Jun 20, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yep, Chef's knife and a very well used Boning knife that has seen thousands of passes on a sharpening steel or hand held stone, Dad had one...JJ


they were originally my grandparent when we moved them from there house over 10 years ago, i found them then misplaced and recently found them and decided since what i was origianaly going to by to take on vacation is no longer available.   so i got the role


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 20, 2020)

Once sharpened I'd roll them up and take them, probably all you'd need on vacation. RAY


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 20, 2020)

They both have full tangs on them (the steel goes back to the end of the handle). Great knives and a lot left on both of them!


----------

